# Need some advice



## bobby07 (Jun 24, 2007)

I am seperated from my husband and I had a love relationship with a boy from last 2 years. Last year he got married and now her wife is pregnant. I tried to break the relationship with him, but he do not want that to happen. Earlier even after his marriage he used to talk and share with me everything. But, now he do not share and express things as he used to do. I feel depressed because of his behaviour. I don't understand, if he still loves me?Even after asking him so many times, he always tells me he loves me and cannot live without me, but his behaviour is different so I don't trust him. Just let you know, our age was quite differnt and he is younger to me by 9 years. I am competely confused. we live far away, so we always communicate on phone or by email. But nowadays, he hardly email me and talks to me for sometime on phone in a day. He used to tell me, he is very busy and also needs to take precaustion from the family side. Sometimes, I don;t understand what he wants from me. I openly tell him to break and live happily but he do not listen to me. I feel neglected. What should I do ?


----------



## andisue1230 (Jun 25, 2007)

I would say that he is only using you for what he can get out of being deceitful. The fiirst clue should have been when he married someone else. If he really wanted to be with you he would have married anyone else he would have work it out and married you instead. He probably is not calling you as much because he is about to be a father and he is probably pretty busy with a marriage and up and cooming baby. He probably really wants to just be with his family, but there is a part of him that still wants to keep you hanging on. He is not really caring about your feelings and how hurt you are he is thinking about himself. Think about it!


----------



## bobby07 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks andisue1230,

I also think the same way as you think, but emotions are not always kept aside. In last 10 days, we had a fight and I stopped talking to him. But, he goes on calling me and makes me understand about his situation. His wife is very short-tempered and he is afraid of her as she may run away from house or break things and shouts too much on him. He do calls me less, but for certain duration of time, he do speak with me. I am really confused, but I love him a lot.. so I am not able to control myself and also sometimes feel that I might not take a wrong step. And the truth is when I was in problem with my husband he helped me a lot to make me out of that situation and second thing is that.. I only forced him to get married, otherwise he was not ready.


----------

